#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-05
<teolemon> lo
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-06
<teolemon> hello
<cqfd93> salut teolemon
<teolemon> hej
<teolemon> http://lite.framapad.org/p/ddtpUbuntu
<teolemon> pour rappel
<teolemon> l'étape un est d'utiliser le script de redmar
<teolemon> pour tout tronçonner
<cqfd93> je viens de télécharger les 3 po il y a quelques minutes, tu veux les liens ?
<teolemon> volontiers
<cqfd93> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/136377763/universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr.po
<cqfd93> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/136376808/multiverse_ddtp-ubuntu-multiverse-fr.po
<cqfd93> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/136376792/main_ddtp-ubuntu-main-fr.po
<cqfd93> je ne vois pas universe dans DDTP Automated Suggestions : Le retour de la vengeance
<cqfd93> et je ne sais même pas comment le mettre
<teolemon> le souci que je vois c'est les doublons de traduction
<teolemon> il faudrait ne mettre dans le retour de la vengeance
<teolemon> que les chaines nouvelles non traduites
<teolemon> afin de ne pas saturer les suggestions
<cqfd93> d'abord importer ce qui est déjà traduit, ça ne marcherait pas ?
<teolemon> si, mais on aura une suggestion automated
<teolemon> et une suggestion le retour de la vengeance
<teolemon> pour rappel, url du retour de la vengeance
<teolemon> https://launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2
<cqfd93> oui mais les plus récentes seront en premier
<teolemon> mais pour ajouter universe, faut rajouter le pot
<cqfd93> je sais pas faire
<teolemon> je m'en charge
<cqfd93> tu peux m'expliquer ?
<teolemon> tu pourrais essayer de faire tourner ça sur universe ?http://people.ubuntu.com/~redmar/posplit.py
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-restricted
<teolemon> clique sur download
<teolemon> et choisis the po template
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2/trunk/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-restricted/+export
<teolemon> enfin à faire sur les vraies ddtp
<teolemon> bien sur
<teolemon> la bonne url
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/+export
<cqfd93> c'est le pot qu'il faut télécharger ?
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> et après réimporter dans le retour de la vengeance
<teolemon> pour faire apparaitre universe
<cqfd93> mais ça ne laisse le choix qu'entre po et mo
<teolemon> selected files
<teolemon> The Po Template
<teolemon> au lieu de everything
<cqfd93> ah effectivement
<cqfd93> j'ai aussi coché french
<teolemon> j'update le tutoriel
<teolemon> pour clarifie
<teolemon> r
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> une question sur les chaînes mises en commentaires à la fin des fichiers qui peuvent peut-être resservie
<cqfd93> pourrait-on créer des fichiers factices ne contenant que ces chaînes décommentées ?
<teolemon> bien sur
<teolemon> ou alors utiliser translation memory
<teolemon> dans poedit
<teolemon> que tu alimentes avec les po de quantal
<teolemon> et qui pourra te retraduire automatiquement les chaines similaires
<cqfd93> je vois pas trop comment faire
<teolemon> Poedit
<teolemon> Préférences
<teolemon> Mémoire de Traduction
<teolemon> Nouvelle
<teolemon> Français
<teolemon> et tu ajoutes les po de quantal
<teolemon> (uniquement, car c'est déjà très gros)
<teolemon> tu peux rajouter oneiric
<teolemon> et tu auras des chaines en plys
<teolemon> qui ne sont pas partagées pour une raison obscure
<cqfd93> alors je te dis ce que je comprends :
<teolemon> (qui sont traduites dans oneiric, mais justes proposées en suggestions dans raring)
<cqfd93> j'ai multiverse quantal que je mets en mémoire de traduction
<cqfd93> j'ouvre multiverse raring vengeance
<teolemon> Catalogue >> Traduire automatiquement avec TM
<teolemon> et Enjoy :-)
<cqfd93> j'essaye !
<teolemon> après, il faut bien faire gaffe, car il y a un réglage de proximité
<teolemon> un mot
<teolemon> deux mots
<cqfd93> ça va me demander un peu de temps
<teolemon> etc
<teolemon> je prépare cette semaine en chaines
<teolemon> je re dans un quart d'heure
<teolemon> je veux le lancer le samedi
<teolemon> désormais
<teolemon> je vais mettre quantal et raring cette semaine pour les ddtp
<teolemon> et la semaine prochaine, on passe uniquement à raring
<teolemon> histoire d'expliciter l'augmentation
<teolemon> et je pensais publier sur les réseaux sociaux/ le planet
<teolemon> chaque semaine
<cqfd93> je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner la mt
<teolemon> il a travaillé sur tes fichier au moment où tu les as ajoutés en cliquant sur construire la mémoire ?
<teolemon> fichiers
<cqfd93> ça mouline et ça n'en finit pas
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas pu lui spécifier de fichiers alors j'ai peut être fait une connerie
<teolemon> il va pomper tous les po de ton disque
<teolemon> ça a pris une plombe sur ma machine
<teolemon> il faut lui spécifier uniquement les ddtp
<teolemon> c'est déjà pas mal
<cqfd93> mais où on doit mettre les po ?
<cqfd93> et où spécifier les ddtp ?
<cqfd93> et je ne sais toujours pas comment monter le pot universe sur "la vengeance"
<teolemon> les po sont dans un dossier sur ton disque
<teolemon> juste par simplicité
<teolemon> tu sélectionnes ce dossier comme source d'import
<teolemon> il mouline
<teolemon> une fois terminé
<teolemon> tu ouvres ton fichier ddtp non traduit
<teolemon> et normalement il va remplir les chaines non traduites en jaune
<teolemon> (fuzzy)
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2/trunk/+translations-upload
<teolemon> pour l'upload
<teolemon> des pot
<cqfd93> ok, pout poedit, je re-tente...
<cqfd93> *pour
<teolemon> ouarf
<teolemon> cette semaine en chaine va être mastoc cette semaine
<teolemon> le travail abattu est démentiel
<cqfd93> je viens de lancer l'upload de ddtp-ubuntu-universe.pot
<cqfd93> pour le travail sur les ddtp, on est revenus 4 mois en arrière !
<teolemon> non
<teolemon> je me répète, mais non
<teolemon> on rattrape debian
<cqfd93> ddtp-ubuntu-universe.pot téléchargé, needs review mais j'ai pas le droit de l'approuver :-(
<teolemon> les écuries sont nettoyées
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> maintenant faut nourrir les chevaux
<teolemon> avant de les transformer en lasagnes
<teolemon> (miam)
<cqfd93> moi, le cheval, j'adore : haché et cru !
<teolemon> il y a plein de paquets qui prennent en charge le hachage
<teolemon> :-)
<cqfd93> ;-)
<teolemon> c'est zarb
<teolemon> normalement les relecteurs devraient avoir admin right
<teolemon> je valide et vérifie
<teolemon> t'as pas sélectionné de target
<teolemon> :-)
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2/+imports
<teolemon> No import target selected yet
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/+imports/7558782
<cqfd93> bon, j'apprends.
<teolemon> tu gardes à no value
<teolemon> sur template
<teolemon> pour créer universe
<teolemon> et tu approuves
<teolemon> et c'est bon normalement
<teolemon> tu le fais ?
<cqfd93> ..looks like it's done
<cqfd93> pour l'instant, longueur=0
<teolemon> oui, après ça se règle
<teolemon> tout seul
<teolemon> ou à l'import d'un po
<teolemon> je dois aller à un rdv
<cqfd93> ok, wait and see
<teolemon> je vais être sur mobile
<teolemon> pendant 30 / 40 min
<teolemon> et de retour sur mon laptop ensuite
<cqfd93> ok
<cqfd93> vais me faire un café
<teolemon> il faut tronçonner les po avec le script de redmar
<teolemon> et ensuite, on se les partage
<teolemon> en 2
<teolemon> pour les passer à Google Translator Kit
<teolemon> puis les faire valider
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> je fais des simulations, donc je pourrai avancer cette aprem
<teolemon> pas forcément à vitesse grand v
<teolemon> mais ça devrait être bon
<teolemon> on se partage ça via ubuntu one ou google drive ?
<teolemon> comme la dernière fois
<teolemon> ?
<teolemon> et précision, des jumps comme ça n'arriveront plus
<teolemon> ça sera quelques centaines de chaînes au maximum
<teolemon> là, on avait precise et quantal, donc près d'un an de backlog
<cqfd93> j'espère que tu dis vrai
<cqfd93> pour le partage des fichiers, je préfèrerais un dossier dropbox partagé, c'est tellement plus pratique...
<cqfd93> si tu as une dropbox on peut faire ça
<cqfd93> moi j'en ai une
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> je suis plutot google drive
<teolemon> mais dropbox me va
<teolemon> j'ai un compte
<cqfd93> tu veux partager un de tes dossiers ?
<cqfd93> utilise mon adresse free
<teolemon> pour le moment j'ai rien à partager
<teolemon> et j'ai pas accès à python à cause d'un souci
<cqfd93> moi non plus, mais au moins créer le dossier
<teolemon> oki
<teolemon> dropbox donc ?
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas encore essayé le script
<cqfd93> dropbox, oui
<teolemon> cqfd93 @...
<teolemon>  ?
<teolemon> ah non
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> c bon
<teolemon> tu devrais avoir l'accès
<cqfd93> je vais voir
<cqfd93> bon, voilà, j'ai bien accès au dossier partagé, merci
<cqfd93> j'y ai mis une petite crotte :-)
<teolemon> oki
<cqfd93> question : comment on utilise posplit ?
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> normalement tu passes les arguments
<teolemon> tu enregistres sous forme de fichier .py
<teolemon> sudo apt-get install python
<cqfd93> mais je suis sous-nulle : la commande, et quels arguments ? ;-)
<teolemon> sudo apt-get install python-polib
<teolemon> qui est nécessaire
<teolemon> et ensuite pour les argus, le script te guide
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> python /path/to/script.py
<cqfd93> je vérifie si j'ai déjà python
<teolemon> bon, j'y vais
<teolemon> pingue teolemonmobile
<teolemon> au lieu de teolemon
<cqfd93> teolemonmobile : j'ai splitté main, je te mets les morceaux originaux dans dropbox
<cqfd93> welcome back!
<cqfd93> ça fait plusieurs heures que poedit mouline avec un dossier qui ne contient que 2 fichiers, je crois que je vais arrêter là, il a l'air carrément planté.
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> c'est plus prenant que prévu
<teolemon> je termine à 19h15
<cqfd93> OK
<cqfd93> je nettoie le 2ème morceau main
<teolemon> re
<teolemon> je suis connecté de mon mobile
<teolemon> ça risque de couper
<teolemon> tu as pris le deuxième morceau ?
<teolemon> je peux prendre le 3ème ?
<teolemon> ou le 1er
<teolemon> le prends le 6
<teolemon> par sécurité
<teolemon> ah c'est que du fuzzy
<teolemon> je defuzzy et j'uploade direct
<teolemon> typiquement, c'est ce morceau qui est le plus intéressant pour la mémoire de traduction
<teolemon> 5 c'est pareil
<cqfd93> j'ai fait le morceau _0 (et uploadé) et je suis en train de terminer le _1
<cqfd93> j'ai encore un peu à faire dessus
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> ça devrait être stable
<teolemon> 5 en ligne
<teolemon> je passe à 4
<cqfd93> 5 et 6 étaient faciles ;-)
<cqfd93> bientôt fini le _1
<teolemon> oui
<teolemon> j'ai fait ça dans le bus
<teolemon> tu les passes directement à Google Translate ou tu essaies avez fuzzy avant ?
<teolemon> (ie fichiers 5 et 6 ?)
<cqfd93> je n'ai pas touché à 5 et 6
<teolemon> ils sont sur le dropbox
<teolemon> et ils contiennent des chaines probablement proches
<teolemon> de certaines chaines encore présentes
<cqfd93> il faudrait pouvoir les mettre dans un template séparé
<cqfd93> import de _1 réussi
<teolemon> chapo
<teolemon> je suis en train de m'amuser avec le 4 toujours
<teolemon> ça t'as mis combien de temps pour le 1 ?
<cqfd93> environ 3 heures
<cqfd93> je mange et j'attaque le _2
<teolemon> YoBoY ?
<teolemon> slystone ?
<teolemon> ubuntulo12 ?
<cqfd93> tous aux japonais absents
<teolemon> ahahaha >>
<teolemon> http://www.lesechos.fr/entreprises-secteurs/service-distribution/actu/0202687567756-ikea-face-a-un-nouveau-probleme-alimentaire-555762.php?xtor=RSS-2059
<teolemon> l'élan, c'est du porc
<teolemon> le bœuf du cheval
<cqfd93> moi, quand je veux du cheval, je vais chez le chevalin
<cqfd93> au moins je suis sûre que je ne me fais pas refiler du boeuf !
<teolemon> oui, mais là, ils continuent sur leur élan
<cqfd93> :-)
<cqfd93> je fais une parenthèse dans main et je m'occupe de multiverse
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> je continue sur 4
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon> précision
<teolemon> les corrections non nécessaires à la validation
<teolemon> sont à laisser une fois qu'on a tout importer
<teolemon> pour ne pas dupliquer le travail dans chacune des parties
<teolemon> importé
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon_> part 3 en cours de mise en ligne
<teolemon_> je recommance la partie 4 correctement
<cqfd93> multiverse en cours
<cqfd93> je commence main _2
<cqfd93> multiverse réussi !
<teolemon_> ok main 4 importé
<teolemon_> quelques minutes avant validation
<teolemon_> je dois me pointer à un anniversaire
<teolemon_> je serai de retour plus tard
<teolemon_> il reste quoi dans main ?
<teolemon_> on peut prédécouper universe ?
<teolemon_> est-ce qu'éventuellement, on pourrait virer ce qui est déjà traduit pour qu'il y ait moins de morceaux ?
<cqfd93> je suis en train de boucler main_2
<teolemon_> oui en fait non
<teolemon_> je vais pas y aller
<teolemon_> il y a des gens que je veux pas croiser
<teolemon_> et je crois qu'on remarquera pas mon absence
<cqfd93> ;-)
<cqfd93> si on vire ce qui est traduit,ça n'altère pas la qualité de la traduction ?
<teolemon_> et surtout pour la postérité, je me sens pas de faire tout paris avec un mal de tête
<teolemon_> ah genre ça rend google translate plus intelligent
<teolemon_> je sais pas
<cqfd93> vaut mieux te shooter aux ddtp !
<teolemon_> maybe
<teolemon_> je deviens vieux
<cqfd93> ah m'en parle pas !!!!
<teolemon_> il y a des ados en bas qui font une fête
<teolemon_> j'ai envie de les étrangler
<cqfd93> je compatis
<teolemon_> bon
<teolemon_> je vais valider un peu en attendant le découpage d'universe :-)
<cqfd93> je finis main 2
<cqfd93> t'as i chaine à valider là https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtpautomated2/trunk/+pots/main-ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<teolemon_> le principe des spreadsheet, c'est qu'il faudra les actualiser régulièremebt
<teolemon_> avec les nouvelles traducs
<cqfd93> yes
<teolemon_> pour qu'elles soient utiles
<teolemon_> et sur du répétitif, je valide direct
<teolemon_> nota bene
<teolemon_> est-ce que tu pourrais lancer le découpage de universe ?
<teolemon_> si ça prend pas trop de mémoire ?
<cqfd93> je peux essayer
<cqfd93> uniquement les traduites ?
<cqfd93> je veux dire non traduites ?
<teolemon_> comme ça t'arrange
<teolemon_> si tu as une idée de comment les séparer
<teolemon_> nince
<teolemon_> nice
<teolemon_> sinon laisse béton
<cqfd93> une commande gettext
<cqfd93> je viens de demander le DL de universe, je vévise mon gettext...
<cqfd93> *révise
<teolemon_> je vais télécharger main et faire des premières corrections de masse
<teolemon_> de
<cqfd93> extraire les chaines non traduites : msgattrib --untranslated universe_ddtp-ubuntu-universe-fr.po -o universe-raring-non-traduit.po
<teolemon_> woot
<teolemon_> neat :-)
<teolemon_> gettext wizardry
<teolemon_> level 100
<teolemon_> pour le coup, on aura pas terminé pour raring
<teolemon_> à moins qu'on tienne les 3900 chaines par jour
<teolemon_> :-P
<cqfd93> y'a quelques commandes gettext bien utiles
<teolemon_> genre ?
<cqfd93> ah oui, pour raring, c'est un peu râpé
<cqfd93> j'ai trouvé cette page : http://idlebox.net/2007/apidocs/gettext-0.17.zip/gettext_9.html
<cqfd93> y'a notamment msggrep :
<cqfd93>   msggrep --msgid -F -e 'network backup service' main_ddtp-ubuntu-main-fr_0t.po -o network-backup.po
<cqfd93> qui recherche toutes les chaines VO contenant 'network backup service' dans main_ddtp-ubuntu-main-fr_0t.po et les mets dans network-backup.po
<cqfd93> on peut aussi rechercher avec des expressions régulières
<cqfd93> pour faciliter les corrections de masse, tu peux :
<cqfd93> extraire les chaines concernées dans un fichier séparé
<cqfd93> éditer le fichier et vérifier qu'il est correct avec poedit
<cqfd93> l'uploader
<cqfd93> j'ai éclaté universe en 13 morceaux (voir dans dropbox)
<teolemon_> danke
<teolemon_> je commence
<teolemon_> peut être qu'il faudrait cette fois çi:
<teolemon_> les traduire automatiquement
<teolemon_> les repatcher avec gettext
<teolemon_> et je fais les corrections cette nuit
<teolemon_> sur l'ensemble
<teolemon_> tu passe de 1 à 6
<teolemon_> je fais 7 à 13
<teolemon_> et ensuite, on repatche nos parties
<teolemon_> puis on repatche les deux parties obtenues
<teolemon_> et ensuite je valide en masse l'ensemble
<teolemon_> et j'uploade ?
<cqfd93> qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par patcher avec gettext ?
<teolemon_> les recoller
<cqfd93> ah oui !
<teolemon_> je le fais à la main
<teolemon_> 12, 10 , 7 moulinés
<teolemon_> 8, 9, 11 en cours
<cqfd93> t'es bien parti, je te laisse les googleiser !
<cqfd93> mais pour les corrections, je m'y mettrai demain
<cqfd93> là il est l'heure du dodo !
<teolemon_> les corrections je vais les faire sur l'ensemble
<teolemon_> je prends aussi de 1 à 6
<teolemon_> normalement ça sera terminé demain matin
<cqfd93> t'as l'intention d'y passer la nuit ?????
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> je pense en avoir pour une petite heure maxi
<cqfd93> les corrections, ça prend très longtemps, sûrement plus d'une heure !
<teolemon_> si on merge tout avant
<teolemon_> on gagne du temps
<cqfd93> sauf qu'éditer un fichier  aussi gros, souvent ça rame
<teolemon_> j'ai du horsepower :-)
<teolemon_> ssd
<teolemon_> processeur puissant
<teolemon_> et ram à gogo
<teolemon_> :-P
<cqfd93> ah oui, moi c'est pas le cas...
<cqfd93> un vieux Athlon avec 4 gigas...
<teolemon_> j'ai eu si lgtps des ordis lents
<teolemon_> que j'ai mis le prix
<cqfd93> bon, sur ce, au lit !
<teolemon_> bonne soirée
 * cqfd93 te souhaite bonne nuit !
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-04-07
<YoBoY> je vois que ça bosse dur :)
<teolemon> tu veux participer au fun ?
<teolemon> il y a des morceaux de fichiers po à faire valider
<teolemon> https://www.dropbox.com/home/DDTP%2C%20take%202
<teolemon> il manque 3, 8, 9 et 11
<teolemon> le reste a été uploadé cette nuit
<teolemon> il faut les passer à google translator kit
<teolemon> et ensuite vérifier qu'ils valident dans poedit
<YoBoY> non merci, pas le temps, faut que je me trouve un nouveau pc portable :]
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> bon courage
<YoBoY> ouaip, vais essayer de me trouver un truc pas trop cher avec une haute résolution ^^
<teolemon> pour moi c'est surtout raw computing power
<teolemon> ssd, processeur puissant et ram
<teolemon_> hej
<teolemon_> je suis en train de corriger le restant
<cqfd93> salut !
<cqfd93> je vois que tu as bien bossé cette nuit
<cqfd93> tu as recollé les morceaux avant de corriger ?
<teolemon_> alors
<teolemon_> en fait
<teolemon_> 2 écoles
<teolemon_> parce que je me suis rendu compte
<teolemon_> que la fonction find & replace
<teolemon_> de google translator kit
<teolemon_> marche plutot bien
<teolemon_> mais oui
<teolemon_> j'ai fait du mass replace
<teolemon_> après avoir recollé
<teolemon_> et j'ai supprimé les traductions de 200 chaines
<teolemon_> qui faisaient planter
<teolemon_> pour aller plus vite
<teolemon_> généralement des énormes chaines
<teolemon_> qu'on verra à la toute fin
<teolemon_> j'uploade en ce moment la fin d'universe
<teolemon_> la prochaine étape serait d'importer les traductions de quantal
<teolemon_> pour compléter
<teolemon_> et même peut être de bidouiller main et universe
<teolemon_> parce que des paquets ont été déplacés dans les deux sens
<teolemon_> donc importer tout main dans universe
<teolemon_> histoire d'écraser les traductions automatiques par nos traductions manuelles
<teolemon_> suffit juste d'inverser les headers des po
<teolemon_> tout ça dans le projet factice
<cqfd93> oh la bidouille !!!
<cqfd93> je peux :
<cqfd93> télécharger les derniers fichiers quantal
<cqfd93> en extraire les chaines traduites
<cqfd93> les importer dans les factices
<teolemon_> oui, mais surtout importer les chaines traduites de main dans universe
<teolemon_> et l'inverse
<teolemon_> pour voir
<teolemon_> main quantal réel vers universe raring factice
<teolemon_> universe quantal réel vers main raring factice
<cqfd93> ok
<teolemon_> et en mégabonus, j'importerais les fichiers fuzzy d'hier
<teolemon_> pour main
<teolemon_> dans universe factice
<teolemon_> main 5 et 6
<teolemon_> https://www.dropbox.com/home/DDTP%2C%20take%202
<teolemon_> car ce qui n'est plus utilisé dans main, ne veut pas dire que c'est pas utilisé dans universe
<teolemon_> et j'ai enlevé les commentaires
<teolemon_> il n'y a plus qu'a changer le header
<teolemon_> la dernière partie de universe est en cours de validation
<teolemon_> ça a pris près de 3h pour la première partie la nuit dernière
<cqfd93> ça fait un paquet de chaînes
<teolemon_> le tmps que launchpad digere tout
<cqfd93> j'attends le dL de main et universe quantal
<teolemon_> nb les liens sont valides 1 semaine
<teolemon_> si mes souvenirs sont bons
<cqfd93> oui mais il faut toujours travailler sur des fichiers fraichement téléchargés, ça évite les embrouilles de dates
<cqfd93> j'ai eu des fail à cause des dates hier
<teolemon_> je bidouille aussi les dates
<teolemon_> :-P
<teolemon_> direct
<teolemon_> ^^
<teolemon_> reçu le mail de confirmation
<teolemon_> import terminé
<cqfd93> bon
<cqfd93> maintenant, tu ne touches plus aux main et universe factices, je les télécharge pour avoir des en-têtes corrects
<cqfd93> j'attends les liens de DL
<teolemon_> oki
<teolemon_> je passe sur de la validation
<cqfd93> faut bien meubler...
<cqfd93> je viens d'importer les universe quantal dans main raring factice
<cqfd93> j'attends le résultat
<teolemon_> j'ose pas imaginer le karma qu'on va se faire
<teolemon_> avec toutes ces validations :-D
<teolemon_> I did it for the Karma
<teolemon_> j'ai pris contact avec lubuntu.fr
<teolemon_> pour voir s'ils pourraient donner un coup de main sur les paquets xfce/lubuntu
<teolemon_> je pense que pour aller plus vite, on peut faire des communications thématiques
<teolemon_> sciences
<teolemon_> bureautique
<teolemon_> jeux video
<teolemon_> etc
<cqfd93> pour le karma, hier, c'était décevant ;-)
<cqfd93> je n'ai pris que 140 points
<cqfd93> j'ai fait main quantal -> universe raring
<cqfd93> j'attends les 2 "imported"
<cqfd93> pour xfce/lubuntu, y'a beaucoup de paquets ?
<teolemon_> non
<teolemon_> pas énormément
<teolemon_> mais un mail de 2 lignes contre des centaines de chaines traduites
<teolemon_> je dis OUI :-)
<cqfd93> sûr !!!
<teolemon_> je pense qu'on a intérêt à faire un poste jeux vidéo en premier
<teolemon_> ainsi qu'un poste éducation
<teolemon_> c'est deux cibles sur-représentées sur les forums et le planet
<teolemon_> et une fois qu'il n'y aura plus de paquets jeux vidéo et éducation, ils seront devenus accros :-P
<cqfd93> :-)
<teolemon_> timeout total
<teolemon_> là
<teolemon_> launchpad a pas encore fait son rôt
<teolemon_> rot
<cqfd93> oui :-(
<teolemon_> tu pourras me dire combien de chaines il a importé
<teolemon_> s'il en importe avec succès ?
<cqfd93> main est imported, mais comme tout était traduit, on ne voit pas la différence
<cqfd93> j'attends toujours pour universe
<teolemon_> tu devrais recevoir un mail
<teolemon_> disant le nb de chaines importées
<teolemon_> je vais aller voir dans universe
<cqfd93> le mail dit que j'ai importé 41 103 chaînes dans main...  Euh ! J'y crois pas !
<cqfd93> en fait le nombre de traduction importées n'a rien à voir avec le nombre réel de nouvelles trads
<teolemon_> on verra bien
<cqfd93> yep
<teolemon_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/raring/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-main/fr/12/+translate
<teolemon_> je pense à ce genre de chaines
<teolemon_> hormis que celle là
<teolemon_> a été ajoutée
<teolemon_> et on ne l'avait jamais traduite
<cqfd93> elle ne me dit rien
<cqfd93> tu crois qu'elle vient d'universe ?
<teolemon_> c'est une chaine qui a été importée lundi dernier
<teolemon_> ou mercredi
<teolemon_> elle est nouvelle
<teolemon_> mais présente dans les 2 templates
<teolemon_> parce qu'elle a du bouger entre main et universe
<teolemon_> et je soupçonne qu'il y en a un paquet comme ça
<teolemon_> dont des chaînes déjà traduites
<teolemon_> soit dans main soit dans universe
<cqfd93> j'ai souvenir de ce phénomène effectivement, même avant la mise à jour
<teolemon_> j'ai plein de chaines jeux video
<teolemon_> 1000 qui contiennent le mot jeu
<cqfd93> dans main ?
<teolemon_> http://lite.framapad.org/p/UbuntuGamesDescriptions
<teolemon> j'ai été trop vaste sur le keyword
<teolemon> fuck
<cqfd93> on est passé de 22369 à 21578 dans universe, ça fait 791
<teolemon> après l'import ?
<cqfd93> yes
<cqfd93>  ça serait peut-être bien d'importer toutes les fuzzy à la fois dans main et universe
<teolemon> donc ça matche à peu près
<teolemon> puisque on avait traduit 19701 chaines dans universe
<teolemon> vs 21000 non importés dans le factices, car déjà traduites
<teolemon> oui
<cqfd93> il en manque, donc
<teolemon> oui mais peu
<teolemon> ça peut correspondre à des paquets qui ont disparu
<cqfd93> non, c'est pas ça
<teolemon> les fuzzy alors ?
<teolemon> j'arrive pas à réfléchir là
<cqfd93> les chaines non traduites de raring (vrai) n'ont pas toutes été traduites par google translation
<cqfd93> je suggère d'importer les vrais universe raring dans universe factice
<cqfd93> je parle des chaines traduites
<cqfd93> des vraies traductions
<cqfd93> je valide quelques universe et je fais ça
<Flaipe> bonsoir
<teolemon_> bonsoir :-)
<teolemon_> (flaipe)
<teolemon_> Flaipe
<teolemon_> il gère pas les majuscules
<Flaipe> :-)
<Flaipe> si je peux aider pour quoi que ce soit .... je peux sortir des serveurs :)
<teolemon_> on arrête pas sur les ddtp
<teolemon_> soit à la relecture
<teolemon_> soit à l'amélioration des suggestions automatisées
<Flaipe> les DDTP ne sont pas ce que je prefere, un peu trop technique mais j'ai peut etre une ou deux ameliorations à proposer pour "l'automate" de traduction
<teolemon_> là pour le coup c'est moins technique
<teolemon_> il y a plein de nouveautés
<teolemon_> et tu peux chercher par thèmes
<teolemon_> tu as vu le mail avec les feuilles de calcul ?
<teolemon_> tu peux désormais chercher tes programmes favoris
<Flaipe> justement, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces feuilles de calcul en .ods
<teolemon_> j'ai eu un souci pour main
<teolemon_> aussi
<teolemon_> c'est celui là qui bloque ?
<teolemon_> ou tous les 4 ?
<teolemon_> je fais des exports excel en attendant de régler le pb avec main
<cqfd93> salut Flaipe
<Flaipe> j'en ai vu que 3 de fichiers mais les 3 bloquent
<Flaipe> salut cqfd
<Flaipe> Gisèle ?
<cqfd93> c'est pas moi :-)
<teolemon_> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Z-7cB-sMWOTHBSdkVXaXdqZlE/edit
<teolemon_> voici universe au format excel
<teolemon_> ça marche mieux que ods ?
<Flaipe> je regarde
<teolemon_> c'est pas un problème de puissance ?
<teolemon_> voila main xls
<teolemon_> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Z-7cB-sMWORHRyT3BKSW05cEU/edit
<teolemon_> et multiverse xls
<teolemon_> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B2Z-7cB-sMWOVVQ3VTFTbXBaWGc/edit
<Flaipe> ça passe en XLS
<Flaipe> je n'ai plus d'excuse maintenant ;)
<teolemon_> weird
<teolemon_> enfin cool que les formats de microsoft marchent mieux que libreoffice..
<Flaipe> c'est un vieux clou que j'ai recyclé avec Xubuntu
<Flaipe> alors peut etre que c'est une histoire de puissance comme tu disais
 * cqfd93 vous dit bonne nuit !
